# Best carbon cross frame to use as a road bike?



## bud wiser (Jan 2, 2003)

I've always had steel bikes and my favorites have been the 'all rounder' type that allow me to ride fast with friends, but also put on bigger tires and do some trail or gravel road riding. 

If I make the jump to my first ever all carbon rig, which cross bike is most road-bike-like in it's handling. I won't be racing cross, so I'm effectively looking for a carbon road bike that will fit 32-35c tires and clear mud. Any ideas? 

thanks in advance.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

I'd look at the geometry of the steel bikes you like and look for similar or identical attributes in one of the many carbon cross bike offerings out there.


----------



## bud wiser (Jan 2, 2003)

krisdrum said:


> I'd look at the geometry of the steel bikes you like and look for similar or identical attributes in one of the many carbon cross bike offerings out there.


Thanks, that's what I've done but nothing is coming up close. Ridley, Ibis, Stevens, Orbea, BH, Focus, all don't have geometry that I can relate to as "road" geometry. Are there others I should consider?


----------



## VeldrijdenAddict (Apr 29, 2008)

bud wiser said:


> Thanks, that's what I've done but nothing is coming up close. Ridley, Ibis, Stevens, Orbea, BH, Focus, all don't have geometry that I can relate to as "road" geometry. Are there others I should consider?


I don't think you will find a carbon cross bike with road geometry, it would then be a road bike. When I switch between my road and cross bikes. I don't really notice any difference
per se. I use very wide bars for cross. I notice that. If you put road tires on a cross rig it will by and large behave like a road bike. Throw on the cross tires for your dirt road stuff.


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

redline conquest carbon


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

adam_mac84 said:


> redline conquest carbon


Was also going to be my suggestion. Their geo tends to be the most "road" of the production cross bikes.


----------



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

you might actually like the geo of the cross bike on the road. The slack hta makes them descend pretty damn confident. Doesn't seem to effect climbing as much as you'd think


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I picked up a Bianchi carbon cross concept last spring for off pavement rides. I swapped out the crank, brakes, and tires to more road friendly parts. I also used my road bike seat height and etc for the baseline fit. Jumping on the Bianchi I notice the steering almost seems a little faster which I assume is the head tube angle. Moving back to one of my carbon road bikes I notice the steering and my head/shoulders are lower for a few miles then I am back in the grove again. My GPS data shows I am 1-2 MPH slower on my CX bike vs my carbon road bike on similar rides with similar effort. The point being how you setup a CX bike will impact how it handles and performs on the road.

The newer Bianchi Cavaria is pretty much the same frame I have with a Celeste paint job.
Cavaria | Bianchi USA


----------



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

Kona Major Jake seems to have a longer TT like a road bike geometry versus the Belgian geometry of the bikes in the OP's list


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Also look at BB drop. Cannondale has relatively lower BB.


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

my WB on my 58cm redline carbon is 1018!!! thing is stiff stiff stiff and snappy as hell!!!

i might ride it over my carbon road bike this summer, it's super nice!!


----------



## bud wiser (Jan 2, 2003)

adam_mac84 said:


> my WB on my 58cm redline carbon is 1018!!! thing is stiff stiff stiff and snappy as hell!!!
> 
> i might ride it over my carbon road bike this summer, it's super nice!!


I'm not a disc brake fanboi, but like that the Redline's give one the option to install them. In 10yrs, we'll all be riding discs, except Grant Peterson.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

bud wiser said:


> In 10yrs, we'll all be riding discs


But almost certainly not with 130mm rear spacing.

It seems like you are ready to plunk down serious money for this bike. IMO you should consider a disc bike with 135mm spacing, like the Foundry Augur, or you might regret it later. For the time being, BB7s work great, and you can update those later if you want. There are lots of good 29er wheel options already on the market that will work fine with road tires. Yes, you'll pay a slight weight penalty, but if you like steel and are looking at cross bikes, I'm guessing you aren't a serious gram-counter.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

might want to look at the stevens, it also has a low bottom bracket


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I've been riding my S-Works Tricross (size 56) as a road bike with 23mm tires for the last year. Not sure how the geometries compare, but I prefer it to my Trek 5200 (size 58). Seems stiffer and more responsive. It's nice to have a separate set of wheels with the cross tires for an easy changeover for dirt roads & trails.


----------



## bud wiser (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks to all those who offered info. I found a good enough deal on a Ibis Hakkalugi and am going to give that a shot. I'm not sure it's the most road-worthy of the bikes everyone has offered here, but it was a good enough deal and seems like a good starting point for a first carbon cross frame.


----------



## huckleberry (Jun 26, 2005)

I just saw this thread and was going to say how much I love my Ibis Hakkalugi!

Been riding it all winter for road and off-road rides, without switching out the 32's

It is set up as my road bike is as far as setback from BB, seat height, setback from bars, etc.

You'll love it!










https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg150/ctbehrens/P1030974.jpg


----------



## Peter_E (Jan 2, 2009)

I have the Scott Addict Cx Rc and it has a low bb and is very light too so should be a good allrounder. It is a very good frame imho. Stiff and lively.

Sent from my MT15i using Tapatalk


----------



## bud wiser (Jan 2, 2003)

OK, you stumped me. I usually play a game where I try to identify where the posted pics were taken. Since I've been able to travel a fair amount, I've gotten pretty good. But you've stumped me. Where was that shot taken? Or, please confirm that it was photoshopped! ;-)

Yes, lukin' forward to my 'lugi. I can't see your bike well, but I think I'll be setting mine up similarly.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

bud wiser said:


> OK, you stumped me. I usually play a game where I try to identify where the posted pics were taken. Since I've been able to travel a fair amount, I've gotten pretty good. But you've stumped me. Where was that shot taken? Or, please confirm that it was photoshopped! ;-)
> 
> Yes, lukin' forward to my 'lugi. I can't see your bike well, but I think I'll be setting mine up similarly.


I'm going to guess Bay Area, as his profile says he is from Marin and I can definitely see being able to get a view like that in that area. The city in the distance looks pretty sizeable, so I'd also guess it would have to be an "international" city, such as San Francisco.


----------



## AndreyT (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes, San Francisco. The island in the center is Alcatraz. Treasure Island is behind it and to the left on the horizon, with vaguely visible Bay Bridge connecting to it. The Golden Gate bridge is on the right, hidden by the cliff(s). (You can actually see a portion of Hwy 101 in the picture, crossing the water right above the railings).

Unless the author of the picture tells us outright where it was taken, we'll have to "triangulate" the location by using whatever visual references we can extract from the picture


----------



## huckleberry (Jun 26, 2005)

It's from a pedestrian trail around the top of Mt. Tam in Marin, overlooking San Francisco...


----------



## bud wiser (Jan 2, 2003)

huckleberry said:


> It's from a pedestrian trail around the top of Mt. Tam in Marin, overlooking San Francisco...


Is that your bike? I've seen it all over the web when I google hakkalugi. Very nice. What tires are those? It's the inspiration for my bike, but I'm building mine Srampagnolo. Campy shifters and SRAM drivetrain. Lennard says it will work so I'm gonna try it.


----------



## huckleberry (Jun 26, 2005)

Tires are Vittoria Cross Evo XN.

I swapped those wheels out to my road bike and use a heavier duty Velomax Circuit wheel.

Also swapped out the saddle as I really like the Selle SMP Glider for my crotch.


----------



## AndreyT (Dec 1, 2011)

huckleberry said:


> It's from a pedestrian trail around the top of Mt. Tam in Marin, overlooking San Francisco...


Could you, please, post the name of the trail or some coordinates?

P.S. Just found it in the Mount Tamalpais State Park brochure (http://www.parks.ca.gov/pages/471/files/MtTamalpaisSP041310.pdf). They even have a similar picture. "Verna Dunshee Trail near East Peak" they say.


----------



## huckleberry (Jun 26, 2005)

AndreyT said:


> Could you, please, post the name of the trail or some coordinates?
> 
> P.S. Just found it in the Mount Tamalpais State Park brochure (http://www.parks.ca.gov/pages/471/files/MtTamalpaisSP041310.pdf). They even have a similar picture. "Verna Dunshee Trail near East Peak" they say.


That's the trail. It's closed to bikes, but I occasionally will ride slowly around it when it looks like there are no hikers/peds around - usually a non-Summer weekday in the morning.

The view is worth the risk of getting busted. Just be considerate, go slow, go during low people traffic...


----------



## Claw (May 17, 2010)

Good tips. I just received my Hakkalugi (after ordering it in October).. guess the Phlegm color was scarce in 61cm.. 

I look forward to riding more this spring with it.. I'll most likely end up swapping for a more comfortable saddle as well.


----------



## Chonut (Mar 29, 2005)

Great looking bike - I'm just about ready to pull the trigger on a Lugi with a pretty similar build. Can I ask what the tire clearance is like? How big of a rear tire do you think you can get in there? Finally, how do you like the TRP Mini-V's - are those the 8.4s?

Thanks!


----------

